# Bailey delivered day 150



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby was given instructions to check the camera as well as look outside to moniter her...when I left for work this morning at 7 I did notice slight discharge but she wasn't acting any different than she had been so I left feeling that it would be later today that I would see kids...WRONG!

Hubby called me at 1 30 said she didn't look right to him, I literally flew home..got here at 1 34 ran to the shed and saw that she had delivered...without me, Her kid was still wet but standing.
She delivered the placenta an hour ago and has had her grain and molasses water...she's resting comfortably with her brand new full bellied, half belted, 4 pound WATTLED :kidblue: He has a flop ear but I know that will correct itself in a day or 2.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WHATA LITTLE CUUUUUUUUTIE


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sad that I missed it...actually a little ticked at myself for not being more observant but I am so dang happy that he came out with no troubles..she doesn't look as though she had an issue at all, and once she has a cleaner backside I'll get an udder pic...for a little cross doe, I'm pleased with how the 2nd time around turned out :clap:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

FINALLY! Congratulations...he is precious! :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AWW


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats really pretty, he took after momma


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Liz :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's cute, Congrats Liz and I am glad all went great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute ...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

What a little cutie! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! Good job momma for doing it all by herself! Don't beat yourself up too much Liz...I'm a stay at home mom and I still miss some deliveries!!!!! Those girls sure can be sneaky!!! :laugh:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Sooooooooo cute! What a sweetie!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats Liz he sure is a nice looking buck


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats Bailey! Maybe she's just the 'private' type.  What a cutie-pie...and wattles too! She did good, and so did you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you  

This little guy has his partial belt on the opposite side of the boy she had last year...and he doesnt have the frosted ears or nose, The little guy is doing great...though he's so black that he blends in too well with mama when I look at them on the cam!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He is really cute, and you have an easy kidder, can't beat that. 

Jan


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

What a cutie! Love the marking Congrat's!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Awww congrats, so glad everything went so well. He is cute.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Very, very cute little guy!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new handsome fella! :stars: WTG Bailey! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll get fluffy pics up shortly...but I have to say that even though he has a partial belt and wattles just like her buckling last year...this baby boy's belt is on the opposite side! How cool is that? lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, what a doll. Glad all went well.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

How adorable! And what a good mama! And, of course, you don't like black-and-white goats at all. :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------

